# Acer laptop screen problems



## Hydromancer (Mar 2, 2008)

I'm having some problems with my Acer Aspire laptop. The screen suddenly went blank and an indistinguishable purplish haze appeared on the screen. I can't see anything on the screen so I shut the laptop down by holding the power button for ten seconds and then restarted it.

The screen lights up and a few "lines" run across the screen and then it alternates between going blank and white image appearing which has like an inky black pattern on it.

I don't know what's wrong with my laptop. Can someone please help? Thanks.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

It may be a faulty LCD or inverter or driver or worse a faulty video card. Try to boot into BIOS setup menu. If symptoms are the same, try it with an external monitor. If external monitor shows a good screen, then it could be your LCD or inverter. 

You decide which one to try first, you can start with the external monitor if you want. Post back what you find out.


----------



## Hydromancer (Mar 2, 2008)

I've tried with an external monitor and everything appears to be ok on that so I guess it's the LCD or the inverter.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

Yup... if the LCD is just dim (you can still see your Desktop for example) and nothing else (no pink hue or pink tint) it could be the inverter but if you see like a pink tint it could be the backlight (part of the LCD and very hard to replace at least for me).


----------



## Brettersson (Jan 2, 2010)

I'm having the same problem, also on an Acer Aspire Laptop


----------

